# مثال قوي للطاقة المتجددة المجانية



## بن علي ابو ليلى (26 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم 

مهتم بموقهكم الرائع وحبيت اشارككم بهذا المشهد يا ليت يعجبكم 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uHh5AqQ4_xw&feature=related

مثال قوي للطاقة المتجددة المجانية 

المغناطيس 


وفق الله الجميع 

ابو ليلى


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (26 فبراير 2008)

شكرا اخي الكريم .....


----------



## محمد مبسوطه (2 مارس 2008)

thank you for all thing


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (4 مارس 2008)

شكرا جزيلا اخى الكريم

وهل ممكن شرح لكيف يتم تصميم المحرك المغناطيسي دائم الحركة 
او فكرة مبسطة عنه للزوار المنتدى


----------



## مهندس حربي (26 مارس 2008)

حارقات الغاز والديزل
هل يوجد حارقات تعمل بالغاز والديزل بنفس الوقت
ارجو المساعدة


----------



## مهندسة الافق (28 مارس 2008)

شكرا لك...


----------



## القيادي (2 مايو 2008)

مشكور خيووووه


----------



## محمود مروان (17 سبتمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أخي الرابط لا يعمل أرجو وضع رابط آخر .. وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## محمد الشارود (24 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا اخى الكرام وان كان هذا لا يصلح لادارة المحركات ولكنى اعتقد انه سيكون عملى جدا مع مولدات الكهرباء المنزلهو مثلا


----------

